# Your wolves after the deadline



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well i am ready to say the wolves are going to deal kandi man and troy. Here are the deals i see happening

wolves trade:
troy hudson

memphis trades:
stromile swift

wolves trade:
michael olowokandi
2 future 2nd round picks

memphis trades:
Boris diaw
tony delk

wolves roster
Starting LINEUP
PG- Sam Cassell
SG- Latrell Sprewell
SF- Wally Szczerbiak
PF- Kevin Garnett
C- Stromile Swift

bench
pg- tony delk
sg- trenton hassell
sf- boris diaw
pf- ediie griffin
c- mark madsen
c- ervin johnson
sg-fred hoiberg
IL
pg-antohy carter
sf-ndudi ebi


thoughts?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

this trade is not accepted.

comparable trade: Trade Shaq for Boykins


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, I think Swift is more valueable than Hudson, especially to a team that already has two solid PG's in Jason Williams and Earl Watson.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yeah probably. But swift just signed a one yuear deal and i think memphis may look to get anything instead of a guy who they plan on letting go after this season.

shaq for boykins? :no:


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Sam needs to shape up before we deal Hudson. Kandi needs to get outta of Minny though.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Stro signed a 1-year tender with the Grizzlies, which, I believe, makes him ineligible to be traded.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Stro can't be traded this year

EDIT: Didnt read all the posts, sorry


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> this trade is not accepted.
> 
> comparable trade: Trade Shaq for Boykins


*Easy




Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
Bulls really need to change. How about this trade?

J-rich and Murphy for Chandler and Deng

Click to expand...

*


> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> If Jazz and Kirilenko can't get the deal done, how about this trade?
> 
> Redd for AK-47 and R Bell


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

how bout this witht he lakers

wolves trade:
troy hudson
michael olowokandi
2nd round pick

wolves get:
Chris mihm
Sasha vujacic
Devean George


.......


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

how bout with the spurs maybe a 
hudson
kandi

devin brown
nesterovic? rasho is a better C than kandi is and he wasnt to terrible with minny


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Minnesota is stuck with Kandi. No one is taking his lazy butt, so you might as well not even discuss trading him.


----------



## FightingSioux (Jan 4, 2005)

Wolves will not trade for Rasho.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>moss_is_1</b>!
> how bout with the spurs maybe a
> hudson
> kandi
> ...




As a Spurs fan, I can respond to that with a no. Beno Udrih is doing an awesome job as the backup, and Olowokandi doesn't fit in with the Spurs. Plus, the Spurs are very conservative when it comes to mid-season trades, which is why I thought Chad Ford was a moron for saying Barry was on the trading block.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Devin Brown has been playing good basketball this season. He's been a real spark off the bench. I don't see the Spurs trading him.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

how about trading spree for antoine walker? i have no idea why hawks would do it but salaries should work..

seriously though, spree and cassell should be good trade baits because they are expiring contracts. someone just has to figure out the math.. i think one that would could work is spreewell for reef. portland needs a swingman, and spreewell should be a nice temporary band-aid for them.

also indiana should be looking to get rid of artest. would they take cassell+draft picks? is artest even tradeable right now?


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Minnesota is stuck with Kandi. No one is taking his lazy butt, so you might as well not even discuss trading him.


Probably not this season, but he should be easy to move next season, as his salary will be coming off the books.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

look no further than Toronto as a trade partner. Donyell Marshall and Jalen Rose AND a bought out Zo for Spree, Ervin Johnson, and maybe a draft pick. 

Cassell/Hudson
Rose/Hoiberg
Wally/Marshall
KG/Griffin
ZO/Kandi

There's your championship contender.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

you are missing hassell in there......

I wouldnt mind having rose and donyell in here but they both are small forwards..... I dont see it happening.

how bout trading spree back home.... I dont think bucks would do it though.

wolves trade:
spree
picks


wolves get:
desmond mason
joe smith

an ideal trade........... for us


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

trade with toronto is not a bad one. they bring in some instant help.

just wondering, is it possible for them to just let spreewell's contract expire and steal michael redd from the bucks? wouldn't redd want a chance to contend for a title? a lot of teams will be going after him though... what about big Z? would he be willing to take a pay cut and move west?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

They only way they can get Redd would be through a sign-and-trade. KG, Wally, Hudson, Olowokandi, and even Cassell are all still under contract for next season, leaving them about 8 mill over the salary cap. 



Hoopshype: Minnesota Salaries


----------



## FightingSioux (Jan 4, 2005)

Just say no to Rose! I don't see a difference between him and Spree. It would be nice to have Zo, but would he come to Minnesota?

Desmon would be a perfect fit IMO. He i an athletic slasher who can play defense.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

spree for shareef abdur rahim.


----------



## FightingSioux (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> spree for shareef abdur rahim.


I like it, but I don't see why Portland would do it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

they need a 2g/sf. Derek anderson is the only real one over there.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Spree???

I loved him as a Knick,but he has lost alot of his game..and he is an absolute idiot...

The guy will be lucky to get 4 milllion per for 3 years and he stops playing because he isnt offered 14 per??

POISON


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

they have expressed interest in him. And they want a sg. Looks like spree or hassell to me.......


----------



## FightingSioux (Jan 4, 2005)

I could see Portland doing a Wally for SAR, but not Spree. SAR and Spree both have expirering contracts. The only reason a team would really want to trade for Spree would be because of his expirering contract. By keeping SAR they still have an expirering contract and have a good chance to resign him. The only reason Portland was looking into trading SAR was because they didn't think they could resign him. Now it is looking like they can because SAR is fitting in and liking it there. I don't think they would want to resign Spree.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

the reason they do the spree trade is because they need a 2g and they are both expriing contracts. They dont want to resign sar to another huge contract.


----------



## FightingSioux (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> the reason they do the spree trade is because they need a 2g and they are both expriing contracts. They dont want to resign sar to another huge contract.


I pretty sure they do. Not to a huge contract, but they want to keep SAR.


----------



## FightingSioux (Jan 4, 2005)

How bout this Spree trade to Portland?

Portland trades: 
C Theo Ratliff (5.0 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 28.9 minutes) 
SG Derek Anderson (11.7 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 3.4 apg in 32.6 minutes) 
Portland receives: 
SG Latrell Sprewell (11.8 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 30.5 minutes) 
C Ervin Johnson (1.2 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.3 minutes) 
1st Round Draft Pick 
Change in team outlook: -3.7 ppg, -4.3 rpg, and -1.9 apg. 

Minnesota trades: 
SG Latrell Sprewell (11.8 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 30.5 minutes) 
C Ervin Johnson (1.2 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.3 minutes) 
1st Round Draft Pick 
Minnesota receives: 
C Theo Ratliff (5.0 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 28.9 minutes) 
SG Derek Anderson (11.7 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 3.4 apg in 32.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +3.7 ppg, +4.3 rpg, and +1.9 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

neither one of the guys are wortha first round pick. I wouldnt mind saying a 2nd round pick instead


----------



## FightingSioux (Jan 4, 2005)

2nd would work.

I really like this trade, more than a kurt Thomas trade. Minn gets a defensive center to rebound and block shots with KG and DA can easily take Spree's place.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm not so sure how much better Derek Anderson will be than Spree. He's younger, quicker, and more athletic, but he's an average sg at best. He'll be solid but he's not the kind of player that can turn a team into a contender.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yeah i agree, but he was good in san antonio......


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FightingSioux</b>!
> How bout this Spree trade to Portland?
> 
> Portland trades:
> ...





Not bad. Portland would have to be really desperate for cap space to do this, because this trade leaves them with no center.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Derek Anderson is a negative. Even when you don't consider his contract, he is one of the worst SG's in the league. I posted this on the NBA Board.



> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Some heat has to be put on Flip Saunders. When the entire team outside of KG is underachieving, I look to the coach for inspiration and Saunders is providing none. He's always been a great offensive coach but has to change his stubborn ways (much like JVG was forced to do) if he wants Minnesota to be a title contender this season.
> 
> Sprewell needs to go. He is very inactive and tends to stand around waiting for jumpers. His defense is absurd. Trade him, waive him, just get rid of him. Starting Hassell is a *must*. Minnesota's perimeter defense is in shambles when Cassell, Wally and Sprewell are on the floor. Eddie Griffin is still a streaky shooter, it was only a matter of time before his line-drive jumpers would stop falling. Feature Eddie less in this offense and keep getting Wally and Sam mid range jumpers when KG is locked up.
> ...


----------

